# 2.5 tear down pics..



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

a guy in the mk5 forum tore one down and took some pics for me...this should give us a better idea of how things look on the inside...and were improvments can be made. i.e. gasket matching.








































heres the original thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3030610


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

Wtf did the owner do to it? Lmao...


_Modified by @[email protected] at 2:07 AM 1-20-2007_


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

nice! can't wait to take mine apart too!


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

The lobes on the cams are "cute."


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Wtf did the owner do to it? Lmao...

_Modified by @[email protected] at 2:07 AM 1-20-2007_

Judging by the cleanliness of #1 cylinder, I'd say he blew the head gasket.


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (VolksRacer2)*

valve issues..the intake mannin was melted..


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (VW_tayder)*

Yeah, I just saw the original thread. I also didnt realize I was looking at the head backwards...that's #5 that's so clean! lol


----------



## T62 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (VolksRacer2)*

Usually happens when your pushing tons of horse like the stock I-5 is!
Very common with high horse race motors.
I-5 = POS.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (T62)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T62* »_Usually happens when your pushing tons of horse like the stock I-5 is!
Very common with high horse race motors.
I-5 = POS.

Wrong. Please </yourself>
Have a nice day!


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (T62)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T62* »_Usually happens when your pushing tons of horse like the stock I-5 is!
Very common with high horse race motors.
I-5 = POS.

My guess is the valve wasn't straight when it went into the engine (also more common than you think...and could easily happen in any VW engine), or somebody mis-shifted at redline into a lower gear and over-reved the piss out of the engine. What's the top of the piston look like? Does it look like it was tapped by a valve?


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (T62)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T62* »_Usually happens when your pushing tons of horse like the stock I-5 is!
Very common with high horse race motors.
I-5 = POS.

When I grow up I want to be just like you.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Bob Weaver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bob Weaver* »_
When I grow up I want to be just like you.

Aww beat me to it!
I love this guy! Someone get him a GIAC chip so he can finally beat an SRT-4 and feel better about himself.


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
Aww beat me to it!
I love this guy! Someone get him a GIAC chip so he can finally beat an SRT-4 and feel better about himself.









LMAO...


----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (T62)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T62* »_Usually happens when your pushing tons of horse like the stock I-5 is!
Very common with high horse race motors.
I-5 = POS.

man you're useful.


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (Mrb00st)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mrb00st* »_
man you're useful.

You need to learn to spell...it's useLESS.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (VolksRacer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mrb00st* »_
man you're useful.


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksRacer2* »_
You need to learn to spell...it's useLESS.









You're both wrong.
It's "Man you're *a *useless *tool*!"


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re:*

Cool pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Man that header is awful looking in there. lol. But the chain driven cams are delicious. I don't understand how some cars still use belts...

Like flies on Sh*t the 2.0t kids group around...


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (QuiescentPlunge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuiescentPlunge* »_Cool pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Man that header is awful looking in there. lol. But the chain driven cams are delicious. *I don't understand how some cars still use belts...*

Like flies on Sh*t the 2.0t kids group around...

Chains are more expensive, and if the engine is non-interference, who the heck cares if the belt breaks. (I'm only saying this because I've never had one break and leave me stranded.) I have had a few teeth break off...and that can be annoying.
I agree with you completely on interference engines though...chains all the way. Especially chains that never need to be adjusted








Athough...how does one adjust cam timing? Not like we can throw on adjustable cam sprockets (or can we?)


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Re: (the s is silent)*

i hate having chains...i thought i got rid of those when i sold my vr..
it pissed me off when i saw then in the 2.5 and they are in the same stupid place as well.








oww well it has a warranty and i'm sure the technology and the parts are way better now..
and yes u can put on adjustable cam gears....if someone made them.


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (VW_tayder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_tayder* »_i hate having chains...i thought i got rid of those when i sold my vr..
it pissed me off when i saw then in the 2.5 and they are in the same stupid place as well.








oww well it has a warranty and i'm sure the technology and the parts are way better now..
and yes u can put on adjustable cam gears....if someone made them.

Were the timing chains un-reliable on the VR's? The ones on the 2.5L are supposed to be "maintenance free", and never need adjusting. 
How do the adjustable timing cogs work? Don't you have to remove the timing chain cover to adjust them...if so, that's a lot of work.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: (the s is silent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the s is silent* »_
Chains are more expensive, and if the engine is non-interference, who the heck cares if the belt breaks. (I'm only saying this because I've never had one break and leave me stranded.) I have had a few teeth break off...and that can be annoying.


Unfortunately a vast majority of engines today ARE interference, so chains are the way to go. Personally, I'd rather change the guides on the chains maybe once or twice in the car's lifetime than belts 4-5 times.


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

I don't know about chains being maintenance free.
But it is rare for a belt to break. Teeth do grind off and they do stretch a little throwing the timing off. That happened alot to the opel engine that was in the caddy catera. Which is where I learned about the downfall of belt driven anything. Of course sometimes it can be fixed. Like on bikes with belt drives. A tension pulley helps keep the belt where it should be.


----------



## vw_rabbit (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (QuiescentPlunge)*

chains do break to







but it is not as frequent as belts. Beside being cheaper a belt makes less noise than a chain.


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (QuiescentPlunge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuiescentPlunge* »_I don't know about chains being maintenance free.
But it is rare for a belt to break. 

I had one blow apart on me on an interference Mitsubishi engine (while going uphill, YAY!). Ever since, I've been a big fan of chains http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (vw_rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_rabbit* »_chains do break to







but it is not as frequent as belts. Beside being cheaper a belt makes less noise than a chain.

I dunno about you, but I love the noise a chain makes.
Wiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Like a mini supercharger.


----------



## BlackSheepSquadron (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
I dunno about you, but I love the noise a chain makes.
Wiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Like a mini supercharger.









Until it gets some miles on it. Have you heard a 150+k VR6? It sounds like a diesel submarine. 
Oh well something to look forward too I guess, old VW noises. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (BlackSheepSquadron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackSheepSquadron* »_
Until it gets some miles on it. Have you heard a 150+k VR6? It *sounds like a diesel submarine. 
*
Oh well something to look forward too I guess, old VW noises. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Lol...now that's funny.


----------



## BlackSheepSquadron (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (the s is silent)*

Bad news boys... here's a quote from my friend who is (obviously) a tech @ a VW dealer...

_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_
alex - I've replaced 2 of these heads already for that same reason, and actually kept one of them for myself









Mind you this is a small town (Wheeling WV), low volume, and he's done 2 already...


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (BlackSheepSquadron)*

This is the first any of us have heard of this. What exactly caused the failure? Are the failures consistant with build location (Germany vs. Mexico)?
I've had zero problems with mine, and I know a lot of other people here are the same way. 
Edit...I just read the other post. It seems that that person had similar luck up until 22k miles. 
I've got 15k now. I guess I'll stick with this until similar failures start popping up.


_Modified by the s is silent at 6:53 PM 1-26-2007_


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (the s is silent)*

The only ****ty thing about the timing chains is that you have to remove the trans. to change them. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Luckily you should only have to do it once or twice in the life of the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackSheepSquadron (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (VolksRacer2)*

Both of the ones my friend did where 05.5 jetta's. Not saying anything but it could be a related issue.


----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

30k on my 05.5 and no weird valvetrain noises... it does consume oil though.


----------



## T62 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (Mrb00st)*

Lol, make fun of me all you want, but at the end of the day I don't have that motor. Thank you Jesus.
Nevertheless, even looking at this pile of metal garbage makes me naturally want to point out technical aspect possible improvment and any (if possible) plus sides regarding the motor. Its a natural instinct.
Looking at this, it seems coolant flow looks more restricted than on most motors based on passage envelopment, although I cannot see whats going on inside the casting just something to watch out for. I wish somone would take out those cams, and measure the durations and lift, unless somone has the stock specs. Additionally, with the head off, anyone have the resources to flow bench it?
Cylinders seem close together for straight non sleeved aluminum. But Ive seen much closer.
Is this motor balance shaft equipped?


_Modified by T62 at 12:17 AM 2-19-2007_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (T62)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T62* »_*Lol, make fun of me all you want, but at the end of the day I don't have that motor. Thank you Jesus.*

Funny you talk smack about the 2.5...
I already saw 2 guys with B6 Passats trade their's in for Rabbits. Why the hell would they do that? Hmm maybe because the B6 aint so fly? The Rabbit aint the quickest thing on the block, but for the money you spent on your passat, rofl...I could have done better. At the end of the day you have a really heavy fwd car with a great motor, but you can't use it like the GTi's can.








Audi A4 > Passat


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (T62)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T62* »_Lol, make fun of me all you want, but at the end of the day I don't have that motor. Thank you Jesus.
Nevertheless, even looking at this pile of metal garbage makes me naturally want to point out technical aspect possible improvment and any (if possible) plus sides regarding the motor. Its a natural instinct.
Looking at this, it seems coolant flow looks more restricted than on most motors based on passage envelopment, although I cannot see whats going on inside the casting just something to watch out for. I wish somone would take out those cams, and measure the durations and lift, unless somone has the stock specs. Additionally, with the head off, anyone have the resources to flow bench it?
Cylinders seem close together for straight non sleeved aluminum. But Ive seen much closer.
Is this motor balance shaft equipped?

_Modified by T62 at 12:17 AM 2-19-2007_


go back to the 2.0t forums and blow your load on newest cat back system someone made this week.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (VW_tayder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_tayder* »_

go back to the 2.0t forums and blow your load on newest cat back system someone made this week.









Be waiting to use this .Gif


----------



## T62 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hehe.
Well guys to be honest, your making fun of a faster nicer more expensive car that was developed by the same company that your defending...
The only difference is, I don't like my passat either. The windsheild was so thin the smallest salt grain knick out of it, caused it to crack because its a POS. The 6 speed ground itself into disrepair as it kept throwing itself out of 1st gear while I was driving. So that was replaced at 2500 miles.
Additionally Audi/VW continues to try and run motorcycle turbos on every motor they produce causing thier top end to run like an old GM 2 valve motor.
I do like my Passats interior and fuel economy though. But Im already looking at another vehicle, not withing the German line of engineering.
So yes I agree that the 2.0T is garbage. They waited to copy GMs 2.0 SIDI motor to get any reasonable horsepower out of it, which will be the motor thats in the new GTI and audis with 250-260 horse.


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (T62)*

Some of you vortex kids make me laugh sometimes... so cute when you think you know what your talking about!


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (T62)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T62* »_Hehe.

*So yes I agree that the 2.0T is garbage.* They waited to copy GMs 2.0 SIDI motor to get any reasonable horsepower out of it, which will be the motor thats in the new GTI and audis with 250-260 horse.

Actually I never said the 2.0T is garbage. I think it's a fantastic motor with great tunability and acceptence to mods, especially chips. It's just the losers who think because their motor is really tunable and powerful that they think they can crap all over us thats garbage.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

Getting back on topic...
So did this engine have a fault from the factory or did someone get over-eager with the gas pedal?


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (classicjetta)*

According to the MKV Forum version of this thread, the guy blew the headgasket.
If you look at the cylinders I believe #5 is perfectly clean which indicates something went wrong, while the others are filled with carbon buildup.
Also the Mani is all melted.










_Modified by @[email protected] at 1:56 AM 2-22-2007_


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_According to the MKV Forum version of this thread, the guy blew the headgasket.
If you look at the cylinders I believe #5 is perfectly clean which indicates something went wrong, while the others are filled with carbon buildup.
Also the Mani is all melted.









_Modified by @[email protected] at 1:56 AM 2-22-2007_

A BHG does not explain the propotation of exhaust into the intake manifold. For this to happen, the valve would have to not shut properly. Bent valve from the factory? Valve float maybe? You'd have to look more in-depth at the problem.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (the s is silent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksRacer2* »_
Judging by the cleanliness of #5 cylinder, I'd say he blew the head gasket.

And I trust him because all he does is race VW's. He's been racing for so long, i'm sure he's seen all sorts of this kinda crap in his time.
And I bet you the guy who made the thread asking for a headgasket part# is the owner of this torn down motor.









_Quote, originally posted by *SuperChicken13* »_Anyone have the part number for a 2.5L headgasket?
Thanks.



_Modified by @[email protected] at 8:52 AM 2-22-2007_


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

So reading about head gaskets on wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Head_gasket , I'm wondering what material ours is made of. Anyone know?


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
And I bet you the guy who made the thread asking for a headgasket part# is the owner of this torn down motor.








_Modified by @[email protected] at 8:52 AM 2-22-2007_

Wrong.








I don't even own a 2.5.


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*

it was a valve train problem.
he said the valves seized to the guides causing the combustion flame to go back up the intake and melt it.


_Modified by VW_tayder at 3:17 PM 2-22-2007_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperChicken13* »_
Wrong.








I don't even own a 2.5.


I was kidding mang, lol.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
I was kidding mang, lol.

hahaha nice lol


----------

